# Way To Go Buddy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Buddy Cianci Is Marrying An Absolute Smokeshow!*
Christian WinthropJanuary 4, 2016

Buddy is off the market!

Mayor Buddy Cianci, the prince of Providence, the mayor of marinara, the man who moved rivers and the man who brought the renaissance to Providence, is marrying Tara Marie Haywood, his girlfriend of a year-and-a-half.

The greatest mayor in the history of Providence popped the question before a crowd of about 50 people on Christmas Day. Cianci, 74, met his blonde bombshell fiance who is in her 30's in July 2014.

"I am so fortunate to be marrying my best friend and love of my life," Haywood said to WPRI.com. "Our families get along so well and the best part of it all is being able to share so many special moments with his grandchildren, whom I absolutely adore."




























And Buddy, you come from Rhode Island and little old Rhode Island is famous for you!

Nice work Mayor! See you soon.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I heard about this on WHJY and they were having fun with it.

As I see it, she's obviously attracted to his good looks and popularity, plus, she must like the 'bad boy' image.

or she's a hooker.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Damn!
Buddy, you rock  Renaissance men are attractive at any age


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mtc said:


> Yeah - lemme see the pre-nup !












It's not so bad, must be true love.


----------

